# R.L. Burnside



## HighPhi (Jul 21, 2007)

just been listening to a bunch of music from this great blues performer, anyone got any records of his that they want to sell?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 21, 2007)

Not that I would sell, what album's are you looking for? I was listening to Asspocket Full of Whiskey the other day...I love RL. Did you try looking online?


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah have seen heaps available on line i was courious to see if any other rollitupers had any, would rather buy of someone here than an unknown over ebay.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 22, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> yeah have seen heaps available on line i was courious to see if any other rollitupers had any, would rather buy of someone here than an unknown over ebay.


I hear you, I like my CDs too much to sell. Sounds like you have some good taste in music.


----------

